# MediPlayer: Wave Dateien aus "Music"-Ordner abspielen



## UweA (4. Feb 2015)

Hallo,

ich versuche, ziemlich erfolglos, Wave-Dateien aus dem "Music" Ordner eines Android Smartphones abzuspielen. Vermutlich stimmt der Dateipfad nicht, nur: wie lautet der?
Ich habe das Smartphone an Windows angehängt und die Datei "1k1s.wav"  in den Ordner "Music" kopiert.

Wenn ich nun folgenden Code ausführen lasse:


```
MediaPlayer mp;
  Context myContext = getActivity();
  Uri myUri = Uri.parse("Music/1k1s.wav");
  mp = MediaPlayer.create(myContext, myUri);
  mp.start();
```

dann wird der MediaPlayer nicht angelegt (mp = NULL) und spielt dementsprechend auch nichts ab.

Kann mir jemand einen Tipp geben?

Gruß,
Uwe


----------



## UweA (4. Feb 2015)

Wenn ich der Datei die Info "sdcard" mit auf den Weg gebe, dann funktioniert es.


```
"Uri myUri = Uri.parse("/sdcard/Music/1k1s.wav");"
```


----------



## dzim (6. Feb 2015)

Ist das Thema damit erledigt?


----------



## UweA (6. Feb 2015)

Ja.


----------

